# Hıyar tarlasında bir hıyar (name) sanıpta



## MissPrudish

Hıyar tarlasında bir hıyar (name) sanıpta

*Where it says name, obviously there was a name but I wouldn't like to say it in a public forum.

Can someone translate it please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## arugunu

To mention the name is not necessary, but you should tell me more about the context otherwise it could mean anything.


----------



## MissPrudish

Hmm well that's all actually...Can you translate the words..?
It is just something I read somewhere so I can't know anything more


----------



## arugunu

The right spelling is "Hıyar tarlasında bir hıyar (name) sanıp da..."
It might mean something like this : 
"Don't think that (name) is just a cucumber in a cucumber field and ......"
I'd better tell you that if you refer to a person as cucumber, it means you think he/she is acting in a silly or stupid way.


----------



## MissPrudish

I think I'm starting to understand what is it for arugunu...Especially after reading your last comment.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hıyar means _jackass_ in Turkish slang. There seems to be a missing part of this sentence.

By the way, both hıyar and salatalık mean cucumber in Turkish. As I've heard, salatalık is used more. Maybe as a result of hıyar's slang meaning.


----------



## arugunu

That type of referring is widely used among men, but it's better not to refer a woman/girl as a cucumber. It's very rude actually... I hope i could help you.


----------



## arugunu

I guess, because "hıyar" is rural, that's why we never ask for one kilo hıyar. Am i right, Chaz?
: ))


----------



## Chazzwozzer

arugunu said:
			
		

> I guess, because "hıyar" is rural, that's why we never ask for one kilo hıyar. Am i right, Chaz?
> : ))


Maybe it's just "rural" for a Istanbuler, though.  Here in Antalya, you might hear urban people ordering green grocers hıyar, as well as, salatalık. To be honest, I really don't have an idea whether it is rural or not. I can tell you many words that are rural, but that one, well...  I am absolutely clueless here.


----------



## arugunu

That's strange, because i haven't seen many urban people say that., just a few. And by the way i'm not an Istanbuler : ))) Actually where i'm born is not far from Antalya.


----------

